# Do you have a deck of cards?



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Funny question right? Was until I read an article in the Backwoodsman. Surviving a SHTF event takes everything we've all been talking about. Supplies, location. plans, education/training.

But a health mind needs recreation. Computer games will only last for a short while, radio and TV will end up before they crash focusing on news and information to the detriment of entertainment.

In your BOL it would probably be best to have some novels, crossword puzzle books, cards, board games, dice, a harmonica and ---- well I guess you get the picture.


So is any one up for a game of checkers?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sure, we have cards, the kind with the big numbers. LOL. Checkers, chess, dice, harmonica, and about 3000 paper books. My place could become a post-SHTF library, or a casino. BYOB.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

We need more books, we have a few, but nothing that hasn't already been read once or twice. Cards is a good idea.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Cards, check. Board games, check. Books, check. Candles for light, check. A good book to read will last me weeks. I'm a slooooooow reader. 

OBTW, I can re-read a book and not remember it from before.......... I'm easily entertained!

1895gunner


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a lot of cards. Some are the souvenir cards, I have weapons from the civil war and ww2 airplane stopper cards, some motorcycle cards and Christmas cards. I even have some with little hula dancers on them.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a lot of things to keep my mind occupied, games, books, movies and such. Another thing you may want to stock is writing paper and pens/ pencil. It will serve two purposes, allow the written language to continue by being taught and to keep a record of your thoughts, dates, temps and weather, growing seasons and so on.

I also have aircraft recognition cards, which are fun.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I love to play Pinochle!!! I grew up playing it with my family!! Double deck!!! Too bad no one knows how to play anymore. Anyone here play?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I like blackjack or 21.

Monopoly or clue??


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> I love to play Pinochle!!! I grew up playing it with my family!! Double deck!!! Too bad no one knows how to play anymore. Anyone here play?


Our favorite game!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Our favorite game!


Why don't you come over tonight!! I'll make dinner...bring a bottle of wine! hehe


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Check. Plus puzzles, lots of games, classic novels, Atlas, globe, magazines, game books like crossword/Suduko, Bibles, hymn books. Notebooks, pens, pencils, even an artists easel with paints.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I collect playing cards and chess. I need to get other board games and books for teaching.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I keep a deck of playing cards in my everyday bag, cribbage is my card game of choice.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. Cards, board games, books. Given a power source, music and movies.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, I have lots of decks of cards. Poker chips too. Backgammon and cribbage, books, and a GI Joe with kung fu grip in case I get bored.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Great thread. Got it covered. My game of choice is chess. Another good thing especially if you have younguns around is a big ole box of Legos.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I love Legos. I recently bought a bunch of used Legos (bricks only, no "special" pieces) for making mold boxes for when I pour silicone molds. 

I also have 2 sets of Lego Mindstorms. These are great fun and can also be used for rapid prototyping various robotic gizmos.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Legos!

I've been giving Mrs Slippy a world of crap about keeping our Son's Legos in boxes for years. She will be glad to hear me read her this thread. And I agree, a great creative way for young and old to pass the time.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Someone else made reference to it, but a good selection of books everything from magazines, to novels to old text books to encyclopedias, to do it youself books, especially if there isn't a public library close by. Also old elementary, grammer and high school books make great reading and also teach those that have never learned (those of you young whipper snappers I'm talking about your future grand kids)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mish said:


> I love to play Pinochle!!! I grew up playing it with my family!! Double deck!!! Too bad no one knows how to play anymore. Anyone here play?


Haven't played in years. My Grandfather taught Partner Pinochle to me, and we would play that or cutthroat for hours when the family got together for Christmas and New Years. He was a master, and could shoot the moon with nothing.

We also played the North American version of Sixty-Six (Sechsundsechzig) that he brought over from the old country. I believe pinochle may be based on it.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have several decks of cards. We also have, somewhere, maybe hidden under a closet, Monopoly, chess board and a few other board games. I have maybe 20 or 30 books for me and some for the little one too and of course his Legos.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Have cards in the house, pack in my BOB and a pack in the truck. Also keep my harmonica in the BOB. Mental health will be key when SHTF....hell, mental health is key now! Too bad everyone doesn't know that.


----------



## MisterX (Dec 7, 2014)

Cards and a couple thousand books of a wide variety


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

You want some cheap or possibly free books. Go to half price books where they buy books from customers and ask if they are throwing out any books...they buy in bulk and throw many books out. Sup up da lib that way..


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My college library has free books. The ones that are donated and aren't up to college level. They also have required books for classes, so when the class is over the students try to sell the books dirt cheap. $25 for a book that cost at least $100-$150 maybe more. Then they change the book that is required and the price drops to look what I found on the floor.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

150 for a book you don't need to read to get an a in the class. Universities are centers of greed. A manifestation of what irks me.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

My favorite deck of cards is my Guinness deck..lovely day for a Guinness!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*Ka-Bar playing cards*

Since you guys were talking about playing cards, I threw together a quick video of my Ka-Bar playing cards :shock: -


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Cool deck Hawaii

I've got a game called Wizard. Made in Germany. Fun game that involves bidding how many tricks you can get.


----------

